# Zweihandbedienung



## lbuenger (23 Mai 2005)

hallo forum,

wir sollen eine Maschinensteuerung mit Zweihandsicherheitsbedienung liefern. Nun sind wir unsicher, ob wir dies auch mit der ohnehin vorhandenen SPS realisieren dürfen oder ob wir ein Zweihandbedienungs-Sicherheitsrelais verwenden müssen. Wer hat ahnung?
grüße an alle und vielen dank im voraus.


----------



## lorenz2512 (23 Mai 2005)

Hallo,
von der SPS-Lösung würde ich Abstand nehmen,die SPS ist bestimmt nicht eigensicher aufgebaut, und bei Stanzen und Pressen usw. versteht der TÜV keinen Spaß. Und hier mal ein Herstellerlink:
http://www.tesch.de/deutsch/sicherheitsrelais/html/000014-1

Ich glaube das Aussagekräftig genung was dort steht.

mfg
dietmar


----------



## Anonymous (23 Mai 2005)

hallo lorenz2512,

vielen dank für die schnelle antwort und hilfe. werde das sicherheitsrelais nehmen.

gruß von lutz


----------

